# Wood frames for ceramic art?



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife recently bought some expensive ceramic or porcelain tiles. She would like me to put a two inch frame around each tile. I am using quartersawn white oak-craftsman look. Anyway, I am trying to figure out how to attach the tile to the frame. The tile is fairly thick - 5/8 inch thick tile. There will need to be some movement allowed for expansion/contraction of the wood frame. It also needs to be flush in the back as the framed tiles will be mounted/hung on the wall. Any ideas?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I use construction adhesive and sanded caulk available in many shades at THD or no caulk if its a single tile. This would preclude there being a back to which to attach it.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

On my Dard Hunter frame, I fit the frame snugly around the tile and used a dado groove underneath to house a 1/4" backer board to glue them to. This squared the assembly, and allowed me to push the tile forward. I used 3M 4200 to glue the tile to the backer board as I work in the boating industry.










For the frames I need to make for the SF Arts & Crafts Show tile we won, and the Yoshiko Yamamoto's Montana del Oro tile I still need to make, I'm going to use much thicker stock for the frame and the tile will be partly covered over by the dado. This gives a much more finished look to the tiles that tend to have rounded/random edges/corners.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

nice!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been intrigued by the sanded grout mix to fill the gap between the wood and the tile, but I've always been afraid the abrasive would jeopardize the tile or the wood finish. My father-in-law grouted in the Motawi tile he gave my better half for her 40th. I never actually got around to asking how to you prioritize grouting and finishing wood around an expensive tile.


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Captain. That picture shows exactly what I am trying to do.

Mics-thanks for the help as well. I'll try the backer board and adhesive. Tim


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I collect vintage art and decorative tiles from my area; Kentucky, Ohio and Indiana.
While I will glue a non-valuable tile to a backer board, I won't do that if the tile has any collectible value.

I usually inlet the frame, then use brass frame clips on the rear side to hold the tile in place.
Often, it is important not to deface the back of the tile and to see the makers marks.

Here's an example of the type of clips I use:

Lee Valley


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah… In my naivete, I glued a set of Motawi tiles to the backer board. For all our other tiles, I will use those clips. One of our tiles is actually 1/1 series. Pretty cool. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

You can buy sanded siliconized caulk grout that is much easier to use and it stays flexible. and expands /contracts. Available in typical grout colors. I am using it on some table tops now.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

check out dan's work…he makes some amazing frames for his work…not porcelin squares but his work may give you some ideas…


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, check out Dan's work.


----------

